
Mark Zuckerberg held off-the-record dinners with influential conservatives - Foe
https://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-holding-private-dinners-with-conservatives-2019-10
======
mdorazio
"Zuckerberg is reportedly engaged in this wide-ranging effort to reach out to
conservatives as a way to calm right-wing calls to crack down on the company."

I think this is pretty key here. It's probably not because he's trying to get
in bed with conservatives for whatever political ambitions he might have. It's
that he's trying to keep FB from getting even more hammered by legal action
for not controlling its platform in a way that keeps everyone happy.

~~~
Gibbon1
That reminds me of a joke. Hitler is standing on top of the Reichstag after
another bombing raid looking over a destroyed and burning Berlin and mutters
what can I do? what more can I do? Guard behind him says, you could jump Sir.

